# Adding lemon juice after ferment?



## WI_Wino (Apr 4, 2013)

I started my first batch of Dragon Blood a couple of weeks ago, slightly tweaked. 5 gallon batch, 6 lbs berry mix, 16 cups sugar, and 20 oz lemon juice (plus tannin/yeast nutrient/etc.). Also used Lavlin 71B as this yeast should retain fruity flavors. I went short on the lemon juice as I have acid reflux and my wife doesn't like super tart drinks. Fermentation is complete. When I was racking to secondary and stabilizing we had a sip. It was pretty tart at the time. After it has sat for a week or so in the carboy I stole another sip and the lemon flavor is almost non existent and berry flavor is weak. I'm thinking about adding some lemon juice in small doses. But just wanted to run this by the forum to get opinions quick. This is my first non kit winemaking foray and just want to play it safe .

I'll be topping off shortly after I figure out my lemon situation (and some more degassing...)


----------



## Arne (Apr 4, 2013)

Think I would just leave it sit for a while. It will keep changing as time goes on. I'll almost bet you are getting some overpowering from the alcohol. It should go away after some time. Leave it clear a bit, get it degassed then you can tell if you want to add something else to it. Two I have used are Welches strawberry breezen to give it a strawberry flavor, 1 14 oz. can to a gal. or maybe just a bit more. It will cloud your wine back up, tho and takes a while to clear back up. Welches frozen cranberry, 14oz can in a gal. gives it a cranberry flavor and the wine stays clear. Try small batches and see what you like. You can also add some more lemon or whatever else kind of berries you used. It's most all good and you get to choose how you mix em up, according to your tastes. Arne.


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 4, 2013)

I too, don't like the heavy lemon/acid flavor with the full dose of lemon juice. I cut mine in half and it makes all the difference in the world. Still some tartness but very doable. I have found for myself, I like to put in 1.5lb. of fruit per gallon made. Also, you will find after leaving this sit for a month or two, the berry flavor will be more pronounced than it is right now.


----------



## WI_Wino (Apr 4, 2013)

Will the lemon flavor come back at all? I would like to get some more tartness. Right now it's just booze with a hint of berry


----------



## Arne (Apr 5, 2013)

It probably will, if you want more try it with a bench test. Take a small amount of your wine and add a little lemon to it, stir and taste. That way you can figure out how much you want to add to the whole batch. Arne.


----------

